

Linux gets frozen, what do you do? - jolenzy
http://www.jovicailic.org/2013/05/linux-gets-frozen-what-do-you-do/

======
lawl
Wikipedia tells me you don't need to hold Ctrl. Just Alt+Print Screen. I just
tested it in a VM and it works. Should make it a bit easier.

And I have to say, at first i thought this was a trolling attempt to get us to
try to push this sequence. But that's a really cool feature - I didn't know
about - even after using Linux for years.

~~~
jolenzy
Thanks for the update. For years I use this with Ctrl, never got a thought to
try without.

Btw, on the wiki page I mentioned is also written that: Under graphical
environments (such as GNOME or KDE) 'Alt'+'PrintScrn/SysRq'+key combination
generally only leads to a screenshot being dumped. To avoid this Print Screen
feature the magic SysRq combination should include the Ctrl, becoming
'Ctrl'+'Alt'+'SysRq'+key.

So I guess it depends from the environment.

~~~
lawl
Oh that one I didn't see, thanks. However, it makes me wonder why Gnome/KDE
can "hijack" this key combination. I mean it is a bit strange for a userland
application to be able to intercept kernel level features.

------
M4v3R
You can remember this with following mnemonic: Raising Skinny Elephants Is
Utterly Boring.

------
mooism2
Follow-up question: Linux gets frozen and you don't have physical access, what
do you do?

~~~
mooism2
Answering my own question:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Alternate_ways_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Alternate_ways_to_invoke_Magic_SysRq)

~~~
jolenzy
Thanks! I didn't know about this. I'll update my post as soon as I catch some
time. If you want, leave me my your twitter username, so I can mention you :)

